# Bluetooth Bus Enumerator Corrupt Driver



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, so heres how it goes...

The device called "Bluetooth Bus Enumerator" under Bluetooth Devices has messed up. The file is corrupted. Now I am getting these messages saying "*Windows could not load the installer for BTW. Please contact your hardware vendor for assistance.*" I previously had the Microsoft Bluetooth USB Dongle plugged in, but then suddenly that always made my computer hault during start up at the bios, so I installed the Kensington Bluetooth USB Dongle using WIDCOMM. So right now, in my device manager, I have a corrupted Bluetooth Bus Enumerator and I cannot do anything about it. Whenever I click Uninstall, Update, etc... that same message saying it cannot load appears. I am totally stuck right now and any help would be appreciated


----------

